# Does anyone hate this new setup of the forum?



## #1DEER 1-I

I for one absolutely hate how the forum is set up now. Is there just something wrong? What happened? I for one have always came to this forum because I liked the general feel and look of the forum, changing the look a little wouldn't bother me but changing the setup all together is really turning me away, if the forum stays like this I doubt I'll be visiting very often.


----------



## LOAH

I won't say I hate it, but I'm not loving it so far. This is coming from someone who NEVER has anything bad to say about this site.

Already, I'm a little turned off by the layout changes, not to mention the loss of some material (sig line is all whacked).

I like that larger photos will be accepted. Is there an auto resize?

I don't like that this is the only thread I can find so far that pertains to this layout change. Where is the sticky announcement that describes what has happened, what has changed, where profile info is, etc.

With a little searching around, this stuff can be discovered, but for people that aren't savvy of constant change (are we facebook now?), there should be something explaining what has taken place.

It's not the end of the world, but it's definitely annoying. Sorry to vent a little.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Lets just be honest this sucks. It's definitely harder to use, a lot more messy looking, more ads and it's just not user friendly at all. BRING BACK THE OLD LAYOUT, MAKE A FEW MINOR CHANGES TO THE LOOKS SURE BUT THIS LAYOUT JUST SUCKS.


----------



## outdoorser

I'm not sure yet. Maybe when i get used to it i'll like it, but its kinda weird.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

So far, I like it. I usually give changes a few days in an attempt to get used to them. I think this new layout will be easy to get used to if given a chance.


----------



## sawsman

Cant say I "hate" it. Change is always difficult to accept, at first. I did like the old layout, but change is inevitable in most things..


----------



## Leaky

YES, I hate it!!! How to edit, hao to post comments, tracking posts, etc, etc, !!! Someone got paid some $ w/o due consideration, ease of tracking and use, etc. What a shame!!! :sad:
*Also, would like to know when I joined the forum using Leaky or Leaky 33, It had to be when the forum first started before 2007 when it was redone? :sad:
*


----------



## martymcfly73

Plus the time is all whacked out


----------



## wyogoob

We have spell check now. 

we're screwed


----------



## martymcfly73

I like the like button


----------



## wyogoob

I have a green button that tells me I'm online. How cool is that?


----------



## wyogoob

And we were so close to getting the wolf guys to come out of the closet and post their Utah wolf videos.


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> I have a green button that tells me I'm online. How cool is that?


Hey goob, I sent you a friend request. Check it out. Lame like Facebook..:mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman

I posted some pictures in the Photo Gallery, see if you can find them. Man, they're too big. Now what?


----------



## Huge29

I will merge these two topics since 1eye has made the same thread in multiple places...as soon as I figure out how to do it.


----------



## sawsman

martymcfly73 said:


> Plus the time is all whacked out


I had to go to User CP > Edit Options > Then scroll down and change/select the correct time/region/day. It's working now&#8230;


----------



## Leaky

Not to mention that it show me off line when I'm signed in!! :sad:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

All the junk here today makes me want to hit myself in the head with wood. WTH??? 

Dare I say it? The Mon...Mons....Monst...Monster Muley site looks better! **O**


----------



## katorade

Old site was better, time for a new forum eh!?


----------



## LOAH

Why do we only get 10 photos for the album, but up to 10mb?

With 10mb, I can resize and upload over 100 photos. Is it possible to up peoples' photo limits? If so, let's do it.


----------



## martymcfly73

Does anyone want to play mobwars? Where is the poke button? Can i add photos to my timeline?


----------



## GutPile

I HATE THE NEW LOOK!!!!! It takes a lot longer to do the same functions on the old site, and my favorite link is gone... "View Your Posts" W...T...F...

CHANGE IT BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bax*

GutPile said:


> I HATE THE NEW LOOK!!!!! It takes a lot longer to do the same functions on the old site, and my favorite link is gone... "View Your Posts" W...T...F...
> 
> CHANGE IT BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Up toward the top of the page, you will see a SEARCH option, click this and you will see "Find My Posts" and that is the same as View Your Posts function we are all used to using. Hope that helps GP


----------



## Bax*

BTW, where is the "Dislike" button?


----------



## orvis1

Feels like now almost everything I used to like about this site is gone...


----------



## OKEE

I like it. It will take some time to get used to it.


----------



## torowy

This is horrible, There isn't a way that i can see to quickly view all the new posts... which was how I used the site. This is a pain.


----------



## martymcfly73

Hey Bax why don't you start asking questions and "fix" this site like you did the GP.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

I don't like the layout of it currently, but it seems everyone freaks out with change at first and gets used to it in the end. I'd agree I feel overall the content and quality of this forum has gone downhill since the sell out. Any filthy rich board members want to buy it back?


----------



## torowy

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I don't like the layout of it currently, but it seems everyone freaks out with change at first and gets used to it in the end. I'd agree I feel overall the content and quality of this forum has gone downhill since the sell out. Any filthy rich board members want to buy it back?


well there is another forum that has a layout similar to how this one used to be. add free. over at hunt addicts.


----------



## svmoose

This is def a lot different. I liked the old forum layout and phpbb. That's the main reason I keep coming back here is because I'm used to it and like it. I run the HuntAddicts forum on phpbb as well and am a big fan. I guess there's a reason for it...


----------



## redfrog

Hate it, What the heck is going on?


----------



## SteepNDeep

New look and feel sucks. Was this a choice or was access lost to the other setup? Boooooo.


----------



## bwhntr

Hate it!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Tap talk is fine.

Without tap talk it sucks"


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Hey goob, I sent you a friend request. Check it out. Lame like Facebook..:mrgreen:


Testing, testing, 1-2-3.........Goob to UWN Option 2

As you know sawsman, I'm not a big fan of Facebook.

Hey, I'm thinking of wrapping a PHP tag around selected text. Anyone tried that yet? If so, does it hurt? Will I go blind?


----------



## Catherder

At first glance, not a fan of the new layout. :sad:


Also, does being a senior member mean I'm old?:V|:


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> At first glance, not a fan of the new layout. :sad:
> 
> *Uh...how 'bout second glance?*
> 
> Also, does being a senior member mean I'm old?:V|:


*yes*


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Is there any chance of the forum switching back?


----------



## Admin

torowy said:


> This is horrible, There isn't a way that i can see to quickly view all the new posts... which was how I used the site. This is a pain.


If you look at the top header there are links to active posts and new posts where you can quickly check out what's new and the hot topics on the board.


----------



## Admin

Hey all,

I know it might take a little getting use to, but I will try to iron out all the issues you address over the next little while.

Tapatalk was down just after the switch, but it's up and running again.

Mo


----------



## Ifish

Wow! I was gone for a day or two and came back to find this! Who are you guys and what have you done with UWN?

I can't say I love this. Plus it's now asking me to do work like "unscramble this word" tleeviison to prove I'm not a robot. Sheesh this is hard!

Edit: Top of the page! #5!


----------



## redfrog

Hate it!


----------



## cklspencer

Hate it.


----------



## phantom

How do I see all the misc. topics at once, like I used to?


----------



## Grandpa D

Mo,
Thanks for reading all our problems and requests. 
You are doing a great job of fixing the problems and explaining to our members, what they need to do to fix their problems.

The site is getting easier to use every day.
It's funny just how much things can change yet still be the same.
As you can tell, most of us don't like changes.


----------



## brookieguy1

I was hoping it wasn't just my computer messing up or some wrong button I pushed.... Phew! Got to admit, I really don't like the new layout. Why did this happen?


----------



## 2full

I don't care for it, is harder to read. 
Does look like it will be easier to do pics is one good thing though.


----------

